# What have the welsh done for us.



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Nothing as far as I can tell.  We're up on pasty exports and we've even got our own coal mines.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Nothing as far as I can tell.  We've even got our own coal mines.


Richy manic inflamed my sexual ardour as a teenager  (when i was a teenager, that is  )
Then died  
maybe


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Did they invent the leek or do they just grow them now?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stringy sub-onions with grit in the bits and by the time you have removed all the unnecesary packaging, there is nought left  nice in pasties though..
Shame that no Welsh can find anything to say to defend themselves  The whole of world is looking at this


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Did they invent the leek or do they just grow them now?


They extract the poisonous bit and send it to Sierra Lionne where it is used to kill kittens and children  I read it on the news


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Do the welsh have no pride?  Can they not be bothered to defend themselves?

I thought as much.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Give them some credit, for all their wrongs...

They gave thatcher's bullies in blue a good fight for us during the Miner's strike.

They also gave us measles, apparently...


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2006)

Welsh posters - don't fall for this cheap ruse to get us posting in their fading forum!

Discuss this in the leading regional forum instead.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Welsh posters - don't fall for this cheap ruse to get us posting in their fading forum!
> 
> Discuss this in the leading regional forum instead.



*Munkeeunit stares and hums menacingly at the editor.*

  hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

I should have started a "9/11 and god - the argument for gun ownership" thread in here.  That would have done it.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I should have started a "9/11 and god - the argument for gun ownership" thread in here.  That would have done it.


Surely it should have been, "9/11, Tractors and The Armed Wurzels Conspiracy" to make it more on topic?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

The wurzles do have the lizardly elite type of look about them...

Hmmm.


----------

